# whats needed to sign onto welfare



## cleverclogs7 (4 Sep 2008)

Hi,
my daughters dad is from the EU(czech rep).He worked here in dublin for 2 yrs and wants to move over so that he can work see his daughter.
could some one tell me please what papers he need to sign on for unemployment untill her finds work and how much he is entitled to.he has a pps number.
Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (4 Sep 2008)

There is a residency requirement (called Habitual Residence) for claiming Social Welfare payments in Ireland. Generally it means that anyone claiming benefits must be here for 2 years, but there are other ways to meet the requirement - it's best that he applies at the Local Office and they'll confirm whether he's eligible or not.

When applying at the Social Welfare Local Office, he should bring his PPSN, some form of ID (passport), and proof of address. If he has a P45 from his last employment in Ireland, he should bring that too.

Here's the link to the Social Welfare information on Habitual Residence: http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw108.html


----------



## Welfarite (5 Sep 2008)

It doesn't sound like he'll meet the Habitual Residence Condition. However, do as Gipimann says. Another option might be for you to claim Jobseeker's Allowance, with him as a qualified adult dependant, if you are available for, capable of and genuinely seeking work.


----------

